# Toro 1028 Auger gearbox is leaking ( help please)



## Finjan (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey everyone, I have Toro 1028 which is leaking from the Auger gearbox ( pictures below) . there's no grease when I checked the grease level . 
I was wondering if it's easy to do it myself.
And do I need to replace the gasket or only the seal ?
Any video or pictures help with doing the job will be greatly appreciated.




























https://ibb.co/dNxa0w

https://ibb.co/ckUYnb

https://ibb.co/hOg2fw


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

pull it apart and throw some black rtv in between the case halfs. let it cure until its plyable until but not wet then refill with 80w90 synthetic. if you have it apart you might as well do shaft seals while your in there


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Try using 00 Grease. It's Thicker than Oil, and might be an easy Fix. Available at TSC.


----------



## Finjan (Nov 8, 2017)

First, thanks for taking the time to read and respond to my post.
Btw, what's part number referring to the shift seals ? ( Picture/ link below)

https://ibb.co/ieOkiG 
Thanks


----------



## Finjan (Nov 8, 2017)

I will try 00 grease before trying to take it apart.
Btw, do I need any special tools to full the gearbox with 00 grease?
Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

43128 said:


> pull it apart and throw some black rtv in between the case halfs. let it cure until its plyable until but not wet then refill with 80w90 synthetic. if you have it apart you might as well do shaft seals while your in there


 HOW MANY TIMES HAVE I SAID THIS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! the seals on all TOROS will not hold the synthetic stuff. if it is a POWERSHIFT use holomar gasket dressing inbetween the halves.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You are going to have to break the machine apart. undo all the side panels. take the pulley off on the back. and slide the whole deal straight on oot of there.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

ps 93 is right on the oil, how many times most it stated these toro seals dislike synteh and leak with it, i found that out 20 years ago myself, 

OP use the stickie link or go into the toro web site and download the repair manual for your machine before you start doing anything. it's not as easy as it looks close to 3/4's of the machine will be apart 

mechanics viewpoint, i see the left auger shaft seal leaking dripping 90w down to look as if the housing is leaking. rusted shafts mean careful cleaning/polishing fully before replacing the seal or seals, you're looking at sliding a seal along 12 inches of shaft before sending it home. 


as to the sealer rtv won't hold up. use the stuff called ultraseal https://www.permatex.com/products/g...ermatex-ultra-rubber-gasket-sealant-dressing/ this sealer hardens more then normal rtv ,it's used in place of gaskets on machined surfaces like engine and transmssion oil pans, rtv has many good points yet has spots were it is no longer advisabale and ultra seal used in place of.

example would be for those who know,motors. take a chevy v8, the ends of the intake used to use a rubber seal,no longer a sealer is used, put a rtv there they leak rivers, use ultra let it set up a hour or more till tackie, no leaks


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

PS
another good sealer is prematex right stuff 
https://www.permatex.com/product-category/gasketing/the-right-stuff-gasket-makers/

sealers have gotten so much better over the last few years, i have repaired motors that had long leaked from warped parts that no longer leak thanks to the newer sealers, yes it did teach this old dog some new tricks.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats a newer style gearbox, newer style gearboxes will hold synthetic no problem


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Finjan said:


> I will try 00 grease before trying to take it apart.
> Btw, do I need any special tools to full the gearbox with 00 grease?
> Thanks


FYI - I just picked uped a qt. from Tractor Supply for $4.99. Seems to be fairly thick !


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

43128 said:


> thats a newer style gearbox, newer style gearboxes will hold synthetic no problem


NO THEY WON"T! it's the same box for over 30 years. and i tried, it cost me a set of seals dead winter . care to do a set in a unheated garage in jan? that's called the school of hard knocks!! 

right from the shop manual

Carefully let the snowthrower down on its normal
position. Make sure it is on a level surface. Next,
full the auger gear box with GL-5 or GL-6 SAE
85-95 EP transmission oil to the point of overflow. NOTE EP GL5 or Gl6 only,


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

43128 said:


> thats a newer style gearbox, newer style gearboxes will hold synthetic no problem


 * Not on the TOROS!!!!!!!!!! maybe other brands do. The gear boxes are the same from the POWERSHIFT ERA to the new stuff.*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Not on the TOROS!!!!!!!!!! maybe other brands do. The gear boxes are the same from the POWERSHIFT ERA to the new stuff.*


darn near, only difference today is they have a metal gasket between the 1/2's otherwise many almost all of the main inners and seals still have the same part number, 
how do i know? , i took the time to look it up in toro.com my old 1988 624 against my 2017 928, 
both still say about 4 ounces of EP/ extreme pressure gl 5 or gl6 gear oil just todays states 90w ep in place of 85-95 ep


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

87 powershift said:


> darn near, only difference today is they have a metal gasket between the 1/2's otherwise many almost all of the main inners and seals still have the same part number,
> how do i know? , i took the time to look it up in toro.com my old 1988 624 against my 2017 928,
> both still say about 4 ounces of EP/ extreme pressure gl 5 or gl6 gear oil just todays states 90w ep in place of 85-95 ep


* Well you know the enginers have to have something to do to fill there day oot. the old schools run a cork gasket, the POWERSHIFTS use HYLOMAR, so I would guess something new would have to come along.:icon_whistling:*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

YEP!!! the new have a gasket between the 1/2's, it's metal with rubber like material molded onto and reusable, just like a auto's automatic trans pan.


----------



## Vyper (Jul 30, 2019)

Can someone explain how the auger shaft oil seals on both sides of the gear box casing? I removed the old oil seal and bushings in one half of the gear box but the new replacement oil seal fits snugly but appears as though it could pop out after a period of runtime.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Vyper said:


> Can someone explain how the auger shaft oil seals on both sides of the gear box casing? I removed the old oil seal and bushings in one half of the gear box but the new replacement oil seal fits snugly but appears as though it could pop out after a period of runtime.


* It is a pressed in fit. they will not pop out if installed right. The Lip of the seal that rides on the shaft is what wears down over a period of time. from Use, temps and crap that gets trapped up it there. as for the certain design on how they make the seal and what is used in and how it is made. I have no BLOODY Clue what so ever. that might be a X-FILE Secret only known to a very few people. Hope this answered your question. otherwise if not than just CALL ME OOT HERE if you need anymore help in this subject matter at Hand. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

10953 said:


> PS
> another good sealer is prematex right stuff
> https://www.permatex.com/product-category/gasketing/the-right-stuff-gasket-makers/
> 
> sealers have gotten so much better over the last few years, i have repaired motors that had long leaked from warped parts that no longer leak thanks to the newer sealers, yes it did teach this old dog some new tricks.


I agree . had a Honda HS622 leaking from axle seal. bought the best selling stop leak on amazon and followed direction to a T. it stopped the leak and did not leak the rest of winter ( as far as I knew ) did this for a friend.


----------

